# Free CBT help



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

http://www.get.gg/freedownloads.htm
http://www.get.gg/docs/SelfHelpCourse.pdf
but they alone cant help releive your anxiety/low self esteem or phobia...
but could help....has anyone tried it?
what other self therapy can we learn to make us less anxious and nervous, and able to communicate better in social situations?
and what is NLP and EFT? any sites on them?


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice links. I dunno of any good sites for NLP or EFT.


----------



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

yea  its a good site, lots of common sense and advice to help you feel better about yourself


----------



## disengaged (Jun 18, 2011)

tried CBT with a therapist years ago. it was a lot of work but it was really effective. just when i started coping better i sabotaged myself and stopped the therapy.

thanks for the links, they are a second chance and may assist in avoiding what feels like an imminent meltdown. :flush


----------

